# UP Bailey Yard



## wsorfan4003

So on vacation this year, the first stop was Union Pacific's Bailey Yard in North Platte, NE as some of you may know is the largest classification yard in the world. They have the Golden Spike Watchtower were you can watch the action all day, I only got an hour in, but would love to go back for an entire day here's some pics I have. I won't post them all, as I got a lot and a lot were bad as it is a brand new camera with a huge lens on it that didn't stabilize.

Locomotive Repair Shops:





Sand Tower:





Locomotive Shop and Sand tower:





Beat Up EMD:



Long Line of Yellow Locos:


----------



## Big Ed

They say there is a small admission charge to get up in the tower, what do they charge if you don't mind answering?
Is there a time limit on how long you can stay in it?
Did you get a shot of the Golden spike tower too?
They must have a gift shop huh? What did you buy? 

Did you go to Buffalo Bill Cody's museum too?
Close by. Cool old looking house it is in.

Cody park in North Platte looks like a nice place to visit, there is an old Challenger steam locomotive plus more there. :smilie_daumenpos:

I guess you know all that right?

I was looking at all that here, http://360panos.com/chrono/2008-07-08.php

I will probably never see it in person, thanks for sharing. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Sad to see those SD90/43MAC's sit around!


----------



## wsorfan4003

big ed said:


> They say there is a small admission charge to get up in the tower, what do they charge if you don't mind answering?
> Is there a time limit on how long you can stay in it?
> Did you get a shot of the Golden spike tower too?
> They must have a gift shop huh? What did you buy?
> 
> Did you go to Buffalo Bill Cody's museum too?
> Close by. Cool old looking house it is in.
> 
> Cody park in North Platte looks like a nice place to visit, there is an old Challenger steam locomotive plus more there. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I guess you know all that right?
> 
> I was looking at all that here, http://360panos.com/chrono/2008-07-08.php
> 
> I will probably never see it in person, thanks for sharing. :smilie_daumenpos:


It was like $7 per adult, it's open 9 am to 7 pm, and you can be there all day, the lady working said there are actually people, who will go there at open, leave for lunch, come back for a few hours, leave for an early supper, and come back till close. We got there, at 5:30 and left at close. We couldn't make it to the park because it didn't open till 10 the next morning and there was a lot of driving to do so we couldn't make it to the museum or the park which also has one of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_DDA40X

and I'm not sure, I think I got a shot of the tower, I'll have too look through all the pictures



THE TYCO MAN said:


> Sad to see those SD90/43MAC's sit around!


Yeah, they actually did a huge power move with a lot of those a short time after that picture was taken


----------



## eljefe

Lots of graffiti'd cars to annoy people.


----------



## wsorfan4003

eljefe said:


> Lots of graffiti'd cars to annoy people.


That's for sure!


----------



## dave1905

Trivia:

Every set of power the N Platte service track builds is facing East, regardless of what direction the train departs. Westbound trains are on the other side of the yard and all sets of power run over the "sheep jump" which turns the power and gets it to the other side of the yard.


----------



## DonR

OK Dave...

Before ewe get rammed. :laugh: ..WHAT'S A SHEEP JUMP? :dunno:


Don


----------



## wsorfan4003

East bounds are full, I think west bounds are mostly empties


----------

